# Alu Carbon - 1885 vs Virata vs Via Nirone ???



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't understand the virtues or vices of the recent Bianchi alu-carbon road bikes. Which is the best one for racing? Which is best for general road riding including centuries? Is the Via Nirone a lower-level bike? Clarification would help. Thanks, Wayne


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

1885 is marketed as a performance bike, VN is marketed as an endurance/century kinda bike. The level above the Via Nirone is the Infinito, a full carbon frame. So it's a lower level bike in that regard.

I wouldn't discount either bike, but the 1885 is more aggressive than the VN7.

And they don't make the Virata anymore... I don't know what it was marketed for.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for that. There's also the Giro, another alu-carbon bike. And I notice that some of the 1885s have silver paint around the top of the seat tube (looks very nice) - what's the reason for that? Does the silver paint happen on bikes from 2006 and earlier?


----------

